# lost our baby



## lefties43332 (Oct 21, 2012)

Our baby boy died in the womb at 11 weeks.....michelle went to the cr and out he came with the placenta...we had just taken her to the hospital for a checkup 4 days before and she decided to take a bus to caloocan to her sis house for xmas against my advise. Once there she had bad pains and went to hospital xmas day,they told her rest. Dec 27th she lost him,fully formed white skin long nose baby boy. Our filipino american boy. Buried him next to the sea with a view of the mountains and horsehoe bay.


----------



## c_uk (Oct 24, 2012)

lefties43332 said:


> Our baby boy died in the womb at 11 weeks.....michelle went to the cr and out he came with the placenta...we had just taken her to the hospital for a checkup 4 days before and she decided to take a bus to caloocan to her sis house for xmas against my advise. Once there she had bad pains and went to hospital xmas day,they told her rest. Dec 27th she lost him,fully formed white skin long nose baby boy. Our filipino american boy. Buried him next to the sea with a view of the mountains and horsehoe bay.


Sorry to hear about your lost. Can't be that easy losing a baby- born or unborn.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Very sorry to hear that! My condolences to you and your wife!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

Also from my wife and I; our deepest sympathy for your loss. Perhaps it is good she was in the city at the time in the event she had needed good medical help also..


----------

